# Merlin the Great



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey everyone I was just wondering if any breeders out there had opinions on Merlin. How is she looking so far?

Information on Merlin-
She is a Holland Lop (pedigreed)
Lines are Karrot Kreek, Broos/LL ,THF Saynora and some other lines.
Junior Black tort 
I believe she is a doe, but I'm really bad at checking the gender, in the last litter the doe turned out to be a buck and the bucks to does.
Born June 16th, 2013

I really liked how she was turning out but I've been breeding Lionheads a lot Longer than Holland Lops and was hoping people could help tell me what I should be looking for in my kits. Thanks!

Merlin:

















I know these pictures aren't that great, I will try to get some new ones uploaded. Thank you!


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 23, 2013)

This is more recent pictures of her.
















Sorry this one is sideways.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 23, 2013)

She's a really cute little doe, and has promising features and balance. Still too young to evaluate for a Holland though. I'd keep her around for awhile.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you for giving your opinion! I honored to have you evaluate her, I absolutely love your Hollands!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 23, 2013)

Aw, thank you! I really enjoy them, though it's always a work in progress! I hope you will post more pictures of your little one as she grows. Usually about 8 weeks is a good time to say, "Okay, they've got good balance, cute type, let's keep them!" And then 4-6 months is when you can start getting a little more picky and making the harder cuts. Hollands mature very slowly and go through some very "ugly" stages, so it's very much a waiting game.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thats What I've seemed to notice I have this buck and his ears are just terrible right now, He is A little less than 4 months old but I have no idea where he got his ears his parents ears are in proportion to their head, I'm only keeping him around to see if he out grows this stage, I hope he does! I will defiantly post more pictures! I seen other breeds post a lot of pictures and I think its really cool watching the development that occurs, one day its like why do i have this rabbit and the next day its the favorite rabbit in the barn! Thank you for helping me! I really appreciate it, I've just started in Holland lops, however I've bred lionheads for a couple years and you can tell their type at a young age, so the Hollands are defiantly a confusing breed for me!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 23, 2013)

I like her topline and short thick bone! She is a cutie! Nice wide head too


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 24, 2013)

woahlookitsme said:


> I like her topline and short thick bone! She is a cutie! Nice wide head too



Thank you! I hope she turns out nice


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 24, 2013)

I really like her crown and color. She is gorgeous.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 20, 2013)

So I've decided to do an update on Merlin, well she decided to turn into a he, lol I still have to perfect my gender checking skills. I took him to a show over the weekend, and being only 8 weeks old he did very well competing against the older junior bucks. He ended up placing 2 out of 10. The judge came up to us after the show and said he would have placed 1st but he was getting antsy and started biting her. She was amazed at his type and she even mouthed omg when she saw him lol (it was in a good way) I'm very excited for Merlin but not too excited for when he starts to go in his ugly stage lol!


----------



## WillowRabbitry (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow, super nice buck! Where are you located and what's your rabbitry called? I would love to see an updated picture of him, also!


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you! I'm in Michigan, my rabbitry is called Blooming Angels RabbitryWe just sent in our application to get registered


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 28, 2013)

So I've decided to turn this into a little blog about Merlin, I continuously give updates on whats going on with him.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 29, 2013)

He is just too cute, he has such a gorgeous face. I´ll be watching for more pics and congrats on the 2nd place. Looks like he´s turning into a nice looking little buck.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 29, 2013)

I wanted to do an update on Merlin he started his molt! His adult coat is coming in, I'm so excited once it comes in I want to take him to a few shows to see how he competes. He also enter his ugly stage his head looks so narrow and small right now. lol! I've decide to look at his body when trying to figure out if he is staying or not. He has one nice body! just wish he had a little but shorter shoulder and more bone, I will just have to find a good doe to match him to(Maybe I will have to pay for shipping and ask luv lops if they have any doe's for sale?? I always drool over how nice their rabbits are.) 

Well anyways here is a picture of Merlin in his molt, its just started on his head, the only adult coat he has right now is on his cute, little nose


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 29, 2013)

Cuteness overload :bunnyheart


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow he's so cute!!! &#9829;


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 20, 2013)

I haven't updated this is awhile so Im going to do some updates with pictures attached( the pics are from an iPod so they may not be great quality) merlin is currently going through a molt, ughh, that means lots of floating fur and constant watch to make sure he doesn't get fur block. I thought it was pretty cool though, when he was almost done with his head it looked like he had a Mohawk for a while! 
another picture I am attaching is one of him in my boot, yes my boot lol&#128516; I was letting him run around my house and he absolutely loves my furry boots so he decided to go in them, it was so cute&#128151;Merlin's beginning to develop more and I believe he is going to be a nice show rabbit I am very excited to watch him develop! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 23, 2013)

Aw geez. He exemplifies the "stuffed animal bunny" type.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 24, 2013)

He´s absolutely gorgeous, I just want to pick him up and squeeze him. I love the pic of him in your boot, looks like the boot has ears lol. 

Hope you do really well with him, he is one handsome little guy.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 29, 2013)

I love this picture of merlin, I wish I could have squared him off before taking the picture but I didn't think of it, darn it! Lol 



this is another picture of merlin! He is on his twig tunnel(which he adores) during playtime! Whenever he comes out of his cage I bring his tunnel along. You know how a little kid has that one stuffed animal they adore and how thy always tug it around with them? Well that is how merlin feels about his tunnel, all my rabbits will be getting a tunnel for their Christmas present!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Callaway (Sep 29, 2013)

So stinking precious!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Oct 10, 2013)

merlin is posing pretty 

I love Merlin's face in this picture! He was getting irritated because I wasn't giving him a homemade rabbit cookie, lol they were still to hot, as they were just being taken out of the oven! In good new me and merlin are getting excited as a new bunny girlfriend is going to be added to our herd now, her name is Tess and she is a grand champion doe, very excited to see what she throws in our herd. 
this is Tess  haha I am most likely going to nickname her mrs. Lady lumps! I am also getting excited to add another lionhead buck that I will nickname teddy
this Is teddy! 
To end this post ill post a picture of merlin as a wee little baby, it hard to imagine that he is already four months old! My little baby is growing up! 



Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Oct 21, 2013)

this is how merlin greets me everyday&#128149; I love him so much! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Dec 1, 2013)

Wanted to give an update on Merlin. This past month with attended a show on 11/23 and 11/24. In Show B Merlin placed 14/22 and in Show C he placed 2/19!! I was very excited as this was Merles first show, he did much better than I expected ( I was expecting all No places). I can't wait until January so I can show him again!


----------

